# anubius leaves problem



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Guys

In the last couple of weeks I've noticed a problem with the anubius in the 110g.
Where the stems attach to the rhizome they turn white and then the leaf will break off.Other than this the plants look healthy.It happens to both old and new growth.Anyone know whats going on with this?
I have 2.6wpg,eco-complete,co2,daily ferts(EI).

Allen


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

Heres a pic.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm not seeing the pic Allen


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

me either. are the rizomes buried? that's usually why they leaves die IME.


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

Just enough of it is buried to keep it in place.This is happening to 5 different plants.
These plants have been growing fine for over a year or more.The leaves are breaking off from different areas of the plant.From the middle and from the end.Some of it is new growth but most is older.It happens very quick.After the end of stem starts to turn white,the leaf breaks off with in 2-3 days.The only thing I've changed is raising the k2so4.
I can see the pic.I'll try it again.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Did you figure out the problem yet? I've never seen it before


----------

